# Need help



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally today my order from Perner arrived, 

But the paph I bought have a problem which was not existing on a pic 4 weeks ago he have sanded me, what could I do to stopp this fungus from growing. The root have not one growing tip left. 

















Tis is the pic of the other plant I purchased, a flwoering size changinea with grenn leaves I get told, oh well this was not my day, waiting on reply from him. The 3rd plant I bought was not in the parcel 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe the changinea was w/ flower and green leave. I would not worry about the minor damage on the Paph 3rd plant - Maybe invisible?!?


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Maybe the changinea was w/ flower and green leave. I would not worry about the minor damage on the Paph 3rd plant - Maybe invisible?!?



Thed paph pic only show 1 plant the growth are on all show this signs, I have a pic before he sanded it, will upload later have it on a different computer


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

Some people indicated K-lite feeding could help. I don't know, good luck.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks to me that its a mechanical damage. The paph leave got folded and the marks was the "folded points". I wouldn't worry about the lack of live root tips. It will grow new ones.

Good luck.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2013)

eggshells said:


> It looks to me that its a mechanical damage. The paph leave got folded and the marks was the "folded points". I wouldn't worry about the lack of live root tips. It will grow new ones.
> 
> Good luck.



I agree, and for a shipped plant I've seen worse. I would cut off the leaf behind the damaged areas. They already look like water is not flowing well past the damaged spots. You might add a bit of cinnomen to the cut edges.

Once potted keep the humidity up. Instead of fertilizing for the next few weeks, add a small amount of kelp to your irrigation water until you see some signs of growth. Then go to normal feeding.


----------



## Stone (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes I agree with all of the above. Maybe wash the plant and roots with plain water, dip in fungicide and pot up. (the paph that is)


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2013)

Many thanks for your recommendation, never had soemthing looking like that on a paph before only on phrag after import. 

I will clean it and use the things above.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

i don't understand what you mean when you say he sanded it


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 6, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> i don't understand what you mean when you say he sanded it


 English not first language. I beleive what he wanted to say is: sent it not sanded


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2013)

Ron-NY said:


> English not first language. I beleive what he wanted to say is: sent it not sanded



yesu are right, he was on a show and it arrived with the post from the show


----------



## Trithor (Apr 8, 2013)

I have certainly had plants arrive in a worse condition than that. I think as others have indicated,
1) Remove the badly damaged leaves (cut through clean healthy tissue with a clean knife/blade, and sterilize between each cut.) 
2) Wash the plant with clean water
3) Soak in a mild fungicide, preferably one with a residual effect, I use Captab wetable powder
4) Pot, and keep a little dry with good air circulation
5) Gradually increse watering as your summer approaches
I am not too sure how well cinnamon (Kaneel) works, some swear by it, but it sure cant do any harm.
..... and then, Good Luck! 
I have seen plants looking a lot worse, recover well.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks


----------

